# angelfish agrresion, possibly breeding



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have 3 guppies in a 20 gallon along with 2 angelfish both smaller, and a single gourami( i know about gouramis being semi agressive but i have researched that theyare fine as a solo) and today one angel was hiding in my artificial logs and the other was highly agressive, attacking everything, the other angel even a few times, my friend suggested that it might be eggs, but i checked the log and the angels or other fish had put gravel in it,(i didnt put it there) and i put the gravel and anything else in there into the plastic bag (4 better viewing,) and i saw nothing really, but put the stuff in the bag with water floating in the tank just in case, any ideas on wat is going on plz? really want to protect all my fish from harm
p.s. i have other guppies in a 5 i do a little breeding


----------



## Aidan the fish head (May 5, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm, u probably shouldnt have takin the gravel out because it probably was eggs and u killed them bye moving them.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i looked very closely in there before i did that and saw nothing like the pictures of eggs ive seen

and if they were, about how soon till they can breed again?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Angels don't lay their eggs in the gravel. they lay them on leaves, glass and even outlet tubes. But I don't imagine with the gourami the eggs would last very long. Also with them being small I don't think they would be laying yet. The one hiding is probably due to stress. I would imagine that they are both the same sex.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

so how can i stop the agressive one from being agressive and scaring the other angel, i mean if the other comes out of the log usually within 1 minute the agressive scares him back in for a whil
is it safe to put my guppies that i was swithcing over to that tank in there now? they just need 2 breed with my males


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only way to stop it is to take one out and put into another tank. A 20 gal is too small for 2 angels let alone 1 unless they were breeding and you took the pair out after the eggs were laid.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea i dont have another tank 4 them but i have a while b4 they are fully grown so il be good and he has still been crazy agressive so u have anyideas on why he is?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Angels aren't that slow growers, You need another tank soon, as it is now the one that is stressed will liable to die soon.

The aggression is normal for angels as they are cichlids.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

anything i can do except change him out of another tank? cuz i cant get another, the best i could do only if absolutely necessary is give to a fried who has guppy and a goldfish
any way to stop agression, i really cant lose my guppies im breeding?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If your wanting to breed guppies, I would give both the angels away. And not to your friends tank as angels and goldfish don't go well together because of temps are different. Angels are not cold water fish and goldfish don't do well at temps that angels need.

There is nothing that you can do to change the angelfishs disposition.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok well i think hes getting rid of the goldfish cuz its in a heated tank, and it was only a feeder.10$ which i putin there to help establish his tank if i gave my agressive one away and kept the scared one and it acted fine for a few months i would probably be good for a while right? cuz the babies are all in smaller other tanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To be honest it might be fine for a month, it should start growing fast if well taken care of and then will start eating the fry from the guppies.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

susankat said:


> To be honest it might be fine for a month, it should start growing fast if well taken care of and then will start eating the fry from the guppies.


i put the females in a breeder asa i realize she is close and then put babuies in the tank until almost full sized


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

btw the agression has comed down alittle and the other angel(the attacked one) has been more courageous and wont be scared as easily


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

and another question, i was told that small amounts of aloe from a plant will help calm him down more do u know what is the amount i could put in?
thx


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never heard anything like that. There is stress coat that might help but I have never had any faith in it.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

oo thx anyway though cuz ik thats in the stress coat, but i have heard that the aloe is better just dont know how much lol


----------

